# Big Problem, i really need help



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

first off, i have a 91 sentra with H&R Springs and KYB AGX's. I also have 16" rims with 215/45/16 kumho 712s. whenever i make a hard turn the rear tires rub against the fender. at first this rubbing wasnt doing any damage so i didnt really worry about it and i just rolled the fenders a bit. but after driving at the track yesterday, a groove has been worn into my tires. i don't know what to do to solve this problem. i will problem roll the fenders more but for some reason i don't think that will work. please help

-david


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

interesting that your rear tires rub, it almost sounds like the install may have been done incorrectly. Or you may have the wrong offset for the wheels? or you may need an alingment done on the rear.

just some ideas
O


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

it may be the wheels. they are rota slipstreams, which are spoon knock-offs so they are sort of designed for hondas. what is the offset for my B13, anyway?

BTW: my tires are actually 205/45/16


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

any other suggestions?
here's a pic of my tire, the shiny part is where the tire has been worn down.


----------



## The other Bob (Dec 5, 2002)

Link doesn't work...Don't think you can post pics from your computer.
Here's your choices:
Change rims w/more positive offset.
Change to stiffer spring rate or use coil-overs & adjust the ride hight accordingly.
Use stiffer rear sway bar.
Roll the fenders more.
Use smaller tires.
Drive slower j/k
I saw a neat little tool on e-bay though it seems way too expensive
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1874170646

Unit bolts to the wheel hub...there must be a company that makes these at a "reasonable price"


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanx, i think i'm gonna change to Ground Controls
here's the pics


----------



## The other Bob (Dec 5, 2002)

I hear ya' on the Ground Control ,the Eibach's are a progressive rate spring...only suited for "spirited driving"
You may want to look into a stiffer rear swaybar though,especialy if you like to throw the car into the turn.
It will help rotate the car


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

thanx alot man


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i always thought that sentras riding on 16s should be on 40 series tires.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

make sure your tire pressure is correct. If you're off inflation, you could be getting rollover, which would make the same worn strip on the tire and just make matters worse if you know for a fact that it is rubbing the fenders.

Other than that, you can try fender flares ;-)

If you WERE to do flares, the easiest and cheapest way to do it is to buy some geo tracker fenders from a junkyard or summit online for $40 and graft the bump-out portion on to your senrta's fenders, bondo, sand, primer, and paint. You'd only get a 2" flare, but that;s probablly all you'd need.

G/L


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

PKR has a rubbing issue, not underflation problem. The dark strip is shiny from being polished, not dull from being ground off.

I would bet the wheels have too little offset. SE-Rs want ~35 ± 2 mm offset.


----------

